# Suche Biker(innen) in und um Buxtehude



## asapbiker (15. Juni 2008)

Yap 
Bin hier in der Gegend fast neu.... und knatter allein durch den Wald 
Habe noch nicht einen Biker(in) hier gesehen? Muß wohl bis zu den HaBe fahren bis ich biker treffe oder ????
Wäre auch nicht so arg, aber für Touren in der Woche wäre vor der Haustür schon cooler....
Sind Biker aus der Gegend Buxte hier????? 
Aber hätte auch gern Kontakte zu Bikern aus HH und Umgebeung 

THINK PINK & PEACE


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (23. Juni 2008)

was fährst du denn ?  dirt, downhill.....usw. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asapbiker (23. Juni 2008)

Adrenalinjunky schrieb:


> was fährst du denn ?  dirt, downhill.....usw. ??



Hi 
Dirt ist nicht so meins, finde ich zwar schon ganz krass aber mache ich nicht. DH ist da schon bisschen mehr mein Ding... fahre ein WHEELER Hornet 30 Allmountain und bin seit dem ich hier in Buxte wohne im Neuklosterforst unterwegs.... habe sonst hier in der Gegend noch nix getestet, lese hier aber immer wieder über die Harburger Berge.... was ist mit dir, wo bist du am Biken? Vielleicht können wir mal zusammen los.... 

Peace
                           Kay


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (23. Juni 2008)

ich bin immer mit mehreren unterwegs. wir fahren eigentlich überall jetzt dieses wochenende haben wir den lange weg nach norderstedt angetreten, das sind aber natürlich nur ausnahmen. In der regel orientieren wir uns auch richtung haburger Berge...ansonsten  sind wir oben in buxte-süd im bundeswehr wald, in der stadt am trail fahren (wenn uns ganz langweilig ist) oder najoa eigentlich alles. Man kann sagen wir sind allrounder und für alles offen.
wir sind 15 jahre alt.(liegen wir damit in deinem interressen bereich ?? wie al bist du denn ??)

torben


----------



## stevedbr (3. Juli 2008)

Bin auch relativ neu in Buxte und meistenteils auch alleine unterwegs. Seit neuestem auch mit meinem Hardtail. Also für eine gemeinsame Runde in den Har-berge hatte ich schon ein bissle Bock. Wie siehts aus???


----------



## asapbiker (3. Juli 2008)

stevedbr schrieb:


> Bin auch relativ neu in Buxte und meistenteils auch alleine unterwegs. Seit neuestem auch mit meinem Hardtail. Also für eine gemeinsame Runde in den Har-berge hatte ich schon ein bissle Bock. Wie siehts aus???



Hi ich bin Kay
Ich freue mich, dass du jetzt schon der zweite Biker bist der sich auf meine Anzeige meldet. Können wir gern mal losdüsen zusammen. Am Samstag um 10.00 Uhr treffe ich mich mit einem Biker den ich auch hier kennen gelernt habe. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz am Neukloster Pfingstmarkt. Habe ihn auch noch nie getroffen... er fährt ein DH- und ein Crosscountry Bike. Ich fahre ein Allmountain.. wenn du Lust hast komm doch auch vorbei.. und wenn nicht dann melde dich und wir verabreden etwas anderes... meine Handy-Nr:0160-90134452 und Festnetzt: 04161-780045 
Bis dann think pink und Peace
                                                    Kay


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (18. Juli 2008)

is einer von euch der mit der boxxer und ne weiße hr felge glaub ich...... ?


----------



## asapbiker (18. Juli 2008)

Adrenalinjunky schrieb:


> is einer von euch der mit der boxxer und ne weiße hr felge glaub ich...... ?



Hi 
..nee ich bin das nicht... ich fahr ein WHEELER mit ner Bomber Allmountain 2 und wir hatten schon mal Kontakt....

MfG 
                  Kay


----------



## Knuut (21. Juli 2008)

Tach auch, also den mit der Boxxer ist der Ingo, der ist auch aus Buxteude. Ich fahre das selbe Bike nur mit ner 66RC. Werde wohl diese Woche mal wieder in den Wald. mal wieder etwas die Schaufel schwingen.

Gruss und schönen Abend noch.

Kay what´s up mit der Forke. Schon was Neues am start ?
Hätte mal wieder Lust


----------



## posti (21. Juli 2008)

Guten Tach,

ich bin seit gut 3 Monate neu in dieser Gegend, fahre gerne DH und FR aber die leichte Gangart(also keine großen Drops und so). 

Habe das Fahren in letzter Zeit sehr vernachlässigt. Nun wollte ich wieder anfangen etwas aktiver zu werden-also bißchen weiter als nur bis zum Bäcker. 

Jetzt ruf aber erstmal der Jahresurlaub und wenn ich dann wieder zurück bin, könnte man ja mal ne kleine Tour machen.

Bis dahin 

posti


----------



## asapbiker (22. Juli 2008)

Hi 
..da bist du ja ungefähr so lang hier wie ich... was du so schreibst könnte das schon passen mit dem was du fährst... bin auch nicht so der Springer...habe jetzt durch einen neuen Kontakt von hier aus der Gegend etwas mit dem hüpfen begonnen, aber nur kleine Hügel.... wenn du zurück bist, dann melde dich doch einfach und wir treffen uns. Würde mich freuen... viel Spaß im Urlaub...

THINK PINK 
                                   Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asapbiker (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Lutz
Fein von dir zu hören... mit der Gabel ist noch nix neues, habe mich im Moment auch nicht so richtig doll gekümmert, bisschen viel Arbeit so kurz vor dem Urlaub... ich habe bei JehleBikes angerufen, und werde meine Gabel wohl einschicken...im Moment fahre ich sie aber noch. 
In den Wald buddeln da würde ich gern dabei sein, sag mir doch bescheid wann es los gehen soll und dann treffen wir uns, das wäre fein....
auch ne kleine Tour wäre nett....
Have a nice day and THINK PINK
                                                      Kay


----------



## Flippyx (21. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wenn es noch Aktuell ist möchte ich gerne mit jemanden druch den Wald heizen.
Ich fahre ein Bergamont Big Air 6.7 wenn ihr interesse habt eldet euch


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hier kannste auch richtig gut biken und triffste ganz sicher auch ma Biker, wie zB die Kollegen aus Jork, die da im Wald schon nen "netten kleinen Spielplatz" gebaut haben:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=574E27F6A97EF6DCD3FCA9696F74C581?fileId=gnezgyhyhydyxcib

wir sind da abunzu auch ma unterwegs

Die Kollegen hier sind auch ganz Nette (und fahrn auch MTB):

http://www.rsc-harsefeld.de/


Gruß in die alte Heimat

Jan


----------



## Flippyx (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,
danke gibt es eine Zeit dir ihr gerne fahrt.


----------



## mawhonic (29. Juni 2011)

Flippyx schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es noch Aktuell ist möchte ich gerne mit jemanden druch den Wald heizen.
> Ich fahre ein Bergamont Big Air 6.7 wenn ihr interesse habt eldet euch



Sie haben Post...


----------



## JulesLTD (1. August 2011)

Moin, ich (w,30) würde gern mit einer kleinen Gruppe oder einer Bikerin losfahren, habe meist abends ca. 1 Std Zeit, z.B. Neukloster Forst und / oder Geest. Ich fahre ein CUBE. Es wäre besonders schön, wenn sich Mädels um die 30 finden würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

